# Davis Vegetable Painkiller crude pair



## RIBottleguy (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, usually a common bottle, but I recently acquired two in the "large" size.  There is an extra-large size, just so I don't cause confusion.  Both of these are nice and early, 1860s-early 1870s.  One has a very nice olive swirl in the base.  That would be the second Davis with color (another being a citron green) I've heard of.   The other has an odd key/hinge mold.  Guntherhess picked up one a while back:  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-228588/mpage-1/key-davis%252Cmold/tm.htm#228588








 Nice crude, bold embossing.  There is a dark amber streak on the shoulder.





 The key mold, sorry it's a little hard to see





 And the swirls in the bottom of the one on the left.


----------



## madman (Feb 27, 2010)

TAYLOR  NICE BOTTLES  THOSE ARE COMMON BUT DIFFERENT THAN MINE   NICE


----------

